# Datenrettung Ext3



## s1n88 (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problemchen.
Und zwar wurde mir meine Partitionstabelle von meiner Festplatte mit Ext3 Datensystem zerstört. Leider komme ich so nicht mehr an meine Daten.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Daten von der Festplatte runter bekomme um sie dann neu zu formatieren/partitionieren???

Ich habe bereits gelesen, dass TestDisk die Partition wiederherstellen könnte. Doch das ging leider nicht, bzw bekomme ICH es nicht hin.

Irgendein kostenloses Tool, womit ich "gelöschte" Daten wiederherstellen kann, auch wenn die Daten nicht gelöscht sind, somit ist die Chance an alle Daten zu kommen ja sehr hoch.

Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut mir Linux aus, vllt gibts ja auch paar nette Befehle die mir weiterhelfen kann, hab auch noch ne Knoppix LiveCD hier liegen.

LG s1n88


----------



## Klaus01 (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
falls Du wirklich nur die Partitionstabelle überschrieben hast, kannst Du einmal "gpart" (Linux-Tool) versuchen. Manche Distributionen habe dieses Tool in der Reparatur-Möglichkeit auf der Installations-CD eingebaut.

Falls Du aber auch die Partition selbst überschrieben hast, kannst Du höchstens noch "fdisk" (Linux-Tool) verwenden. Vermutlich hast Du aber keine Chance. Auch das kann in der Reparatur auf der Installations-CD der Distribution zu finden sein.

Passe also genau auf, was Du machst. Du machst es im Zweifel noch schlimmer (= nicht restaurierbar), wenn Du etwas falsch machst.

Viel Glück.

Schöne Grüße,
Klaus.


----------



## s1n88 (1. Dezember 2008)

konnte nun alle Daten mit dem Tool

R-Linux

wiederherstellen!
Sehr empfehlenswert und *Freeware*

LG
s1n88


----------

